# Fourteen Gems/ Ratan Of Gurmukh



## Sikh80 (Jan 25, 2008)

The Fourteen Gems
I was listeninng to the katha Of Gyani Maskeen ji today[25th Jan].He was telling the benefits of naam japna and as to how gurusikh can attain the fourteen Ratans in life.If one attains these fourteen Ratan during life time he stands a chance to get out of the bondage of Incarnation. If man is not able to attain these fourteen gems he shall have to be in the vicisious circle of incarnations and shall continue till he attains these fourteen Ratans.

A clue to these Gems

Incidently, I missed the initial part and could not get the exact meaning in which these 14 gems were stated by the gyani ji. The discussion was amritvella and nam jap/simran. I have strong presumption that the answer is within the advantages of simran and the changes that one undergoes by doing simran/jap.

If you are aware of these fourteen gems ,kindly share .




Regards to all.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am recirculating this again.May be you know. Kindly opine.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 27, 2008)

what would someone do with gems?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 27, 2008)

That someone would like to tell as to what these gems are.ok.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 27, 2008)

pardon!

croyais que tu étais français!


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 27, 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Once Samundar Mathan (cleaning of ocean) was under-taken by fourteen _ratans,_ with an objective to get Amrit. In the process, Amrit fell into the hands of _dyats_ and not _devtas_. It was a fearful situation. Devtas, thought of a compromise. Goddess adopted `Mohini Roop' and agreed to distribute Amrit. As expected _dyats_ fell out. In the process the goddess left along with Amrit to Sardaji. Goddess Mohini poured it over a place, now known as Sarda spring. Dyats would come and desecrate it. Goddess put a _shila_ over it to prevent desecration.[/FONT] 

According to Hindu mythology Devtas (Gods) and Asuras (Demons) once decided to churn out the ocean of milk to solve the issue of supremacy among them. The churning stick was Mandra mountain on the back of Kurma ( an epical tortoise).The rope needed to churn was the Vashuki ( multiple headed king of snakes of Lord Vishnu). Lord Vishnu sat on the the pivot such that it will not skid in the ocean. All the Gods were on one side and all the Asuras were on the other side. As the churning of the ocean reached the peak, from the froth a deadly scum started forming. All gods and Devils got frightened after seeing it. It was Vish (Poison). Either someone had to swallow it or everyone was going to be in trouble. Seeing the unwillingness of everyone, Lord Shiva came to rescue and he took the Vish in mouth but did not swallowed it and kept it in the throat static. Hence his throat turned out blue due to effect of poison. Since then he is also known as NeelKanth ( Having blue throat) .
After this event the churning started again to result the chaturdash ratnas (fourteen precious ratnas /precious things). These ratnas produced from the Samudra Manthan are as follows:
1. ‘Chandra’ ( Moon)
2. ‘Parijat’ , a tree in the Paradise of Lord Indra
3. ‘Airavat’ , a multi-tusked elephant for again Lord indra
4. ‘Kamadhenu’ , a cow which provides desired objects
5. ‘Uchchaihsravas’ the white horse for Lord Indra
6. ‘Sankha’ the conch of Lord Vishnu used for victory
7. ‘Gada’
8. ‘Laxmi’ , goddess of wealth
9. ‘Rambha’ , the apsara (celestial beauty) for heaven
10. ‘Ratnas’, ( gems and jewel )
11. ‘Kalpavriksha , a tree fulfilling one’s wishes
12. ‘Dhanwantari’, the physician for all Gods.
13. ‘Mada , a goddess
14. ‘Amrit’ (the nectar drinking which one becomes immortal) in a golden chalice ( Kumbha).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you namjap ji for the efforts you are making . I distinctly remember that in the Katha Gyani ji had stated the above story as well. I think he converted each of the Ratan ,stated by you, into some/equivalent  of the human qualities like jap,tap,sanjam,compassion.......To me it appears important as he concluded the katha by stating that is a man has the fourteen qualities one can get out of this business of incarnation.
Thanks a lot again.


----------

